# MMS Irrläufer oder SPAM



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Bekam eine Nachricht aufs Handy es liege eine MMS für mich vor.
keine weiteren Angaben
Hab die dann leider geladen. Bisher hatte ich erst einmal eine MMS direkt von meinem Netzbetreiber erhalten dachte das sei wieder so eine.

Die MMS zeigte einen unbekleideten Mann u. die Nachricht "Hallo Lea hier ist der Jan. Ich geh jetzt schlafen ..."
Absender 017328xxxxx hab die Nummer noch notiert.
Sieht aus wie normale Vodafon Nummer. 

Hab die Nachricht leider gelöscht, weil ich dacht da wird sich ein Besoffener von der Wiesn vertippt haben.
Hab versucht im SMS Ausgang zu sehen ob da eine Rückantwort an eine Premium Nummer ging konnte aber nichts finden.

SPAM oder wirklich Irrläufer? Falls 1 was kostet das? Wie wird man sowas wieder los?

Danke für Hinweise,

B.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: MMS Irrläufer oder SPAM*

Hallo,

bisher gab's ja keine Antwort.

Nur nochmal kurz. 
Ich bekam die Nachricht es läge eine MMS für mich vor. Ich nahm an vom Netzbetreiber. Keine SMS mit irgendwas von Flirt, Kennen wir uns o.ä.
Nur die Angabe die Nachricht hat einen Multimedia - Anhang. Tastendruck löste dann den Download aus.

Seit dem ist Ruhe keine SMS mit dubiosen Auforderungen zum Rückruf, wie hier in ähnlichen Fällen geschildert.

Bin ich damit sicher?
Auf der Sept. Abrechnung war nichts Ungewöhnliches.

Leider weiß ich nicht was mit Okt. ist. Unter Kostenkontrolle werden von T-Mobile nur die "normalen Telefonate u. SMS" zusammengerechnet, Mehrwertdienste u. GPRS Verbindungen nicht. 
Muß ich nu warten bis in einem Monat die Rechnung für Oktober kommt?

Gruß
B.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: MMS Irrläufer oder SPAM*

Wenn es im September war und nichts auf der Rechnung stand,dann kommt da nichts nach.
Wenn du ganz unsicher bis,dann kannst du ja mal von einer Telefonzelle aus die nummer anrufen.
Nur um zu sehen,dass da ne reale Person hintersteckt.
Aber die 20 cent kannst du dir wahrscheinlich sparen.

Ps:
Findest du Ich seh gut aus?


----------

